# Oregon/Washington coast - where to stay



## tfezell (Sep 11, 2010)

I am wanting to  visit the northwest coastal area, we have never been anywhere is this area before.  Does anyone have any recommendations on where to stay, what to see and do.  I have read reviews, but would love first hand advice from tuggers!  Which is better, Oregon or Washington????  Also, we are thinking of going next September timeframe, hows the weather then?


----------



## BevL (Sep 11, 2010)

I would definitely go for the Oregon Coast.  It's a little more "wow" in my mind than the Washington Coast.  Lots of touristy towns and natural beauty.

As for weather, it's always a crapshoot on the Oregon Coast.  You likely won't get rained on too much in September, but it can be very cool and foggy even in the middle of summer there.  If you come pack layers with something light and waterproof on top and you'll be fine.  

As for where to stay, the Worldmark resorts are consistently the best resorts in that area, I think, but that is a very tough exchange for September..  If you're open to other options, you might try arranging a rental from a Worldmark owner.  You would definitely need an ongoing search to get anything in that area in September, very rare to see anything sitting online in either of the two major exchange companies.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 11, 2010)

You could consider Portand, Oregon. Just across the Columbia River is Washington state. Portland, itself, has interest and you could use it as a base to make day trips to other areas. I mention Portland because it has a great airport which makes it easy to fly in and out--and is centrally located with Oregon to the south and Washington to the north.

Please tell us more of your interests so tuggers can give you more specific suggestions. Do you want to drive to various places or just stay in one place and relax? Do any of the things mentioned in the sticky at the top of the Western Board grab your interest?


----------



## Debbyd57 (Sep 12, 2010)

I second the Worldmark resorts in OR.  DH's favorite is Gleneden.  My favorites are Seaside and Depoe Bay.  We both really like Cannon Beach, but I don't know what the timeshare situation is there.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 12, 2010)

I lived in both Oregon and Washington. It is very hard to recommend anything without having more information on what your preferences are. Seattle and Portland are excellent cities to visit. I agree that the Oregon coast is much more interesting than the Washington coast. If it was me, I would spend a few days in Seattle, exploring the city and taking day trips to the surrounding area. I would also do the same thing in Portland. I would also do a trip along the Oregon coast. Of course you aren't going to do all this in a week. September weather can be very nice or rainy and cool so be prepared for either.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 12, 2010)

The most beautiful and unforgetable beaches on the Pacific Coast are in North West Washington. These beaches require a little bit of easy hiking to access. August and September are good times to visit Shi Shi.

http://www.hobuckbeachresort.com/shishi.html

All rooms at the Depoe Bay Worldmark in Oregon have a fantastic view of the Pacific. The resort is located just yards from the rocky shore. Whales play in the bay in front of the resort.

The Worldmark Long Beach Washington is nice in that you can drive your car down onto the beach in certain times of the year. Long Beach shoreline is open year round to motor vechicle a few miles up from the town of Long Beach. 

Another Oregon Beach that is really senic is Bandon Beach and the State Parks in this area. Sunset Beach State Park is a really cool place for a picnic or to camp out. This park is closer to Coos Bay than Bandon.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 12, 2010)

easyrider said:


> The most beautiful and unforgetable beaches on the Pacific Coast are in North West Washington. These beaches require a little bit of easy hiking to access. August and September are good times to visit Shi Shi.
> 
> http://www.hobuckbeachresort.com/shishi.html


How do these lodgings on the Makah reservation compare with the ones on the Quileute reservation (LaPush)? 
http://www.quileutenation.org/business/resort  DH and I did a quick drive through one afternoon and it was a place I'd like to spend a few days.  Just wondering what the lodgings are like on the inside.


----------



## NWL (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's a post from another thread that I thought you might find interesting:

*Portland
Since you have only a week, I suggest flying into and visiting Portland, OR.

Then, wind your way down the coast, through the Columbia River Gorge and amidst the vineyards of the Pacific Northwest.

Valley vistas and vineyards of Oregon are all within an easy, and picturesque, drive. You can ditch city coffee shops and clogged streets for dazzling scenery and award-winning wine in Oregon's woods, and bring your sea legs and hiking boots to the rocky shores. 

Tour Troutdale. Drive Historic Columbia River Highway, through dramatic gorges and past crashing waterfalls. Pit stop at the Columbia Gorge Vista House, for a mighty view of the valley. Enjoy fresh-catch salmon and striking architecture at Multnomah Falls Lodge. 

Do the shores of the Pacific. Fly a kite at Lincoln City. Along the coast are artists' colonies and funky towns filled with glass studios and local galleries. Picnic at Ecola State Park. There is so much to see and do. OR


Stay in Portland:
International Rose Test Garden (free) 
Japanese Garden ($8) 
Pittock Mansion - grounds are free to the public and have the best view of the city and Mt. Hood!
Downtown - do a walking tour 
Pearl District - great, hip area with shops, bars and restaurants
West Hills - drive around to see the beautiful homes and great views
Council Crest - a nice park in the West Hills with another great view
For great Mexican food, Mazatlan's on Burnside

Next, the Columbia River Gorge.
Angel's Rest Hike near Bridal Veil. It is a great hike with rewarding views!
Stop at all the waterfalls along the way and enjoy the day.
Drive up Mt Hood for a stop at the Timberline Lodge 
Drive out Hwy 242 with a stop at Proxy Falls and McKenzie Pass.
At Mcknzie Pass there is a neat observatory, with great views to the "Three Sisters", Mts. Washington & Jefferson. From this place, you get a sweeping panarama of the Cascades!


Drive the coast and spend the entire day sightseeing. One day isn't enough.*

Cheers!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 12, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> How do these lodgings on the Makah reservation compare with the ones on the Quileute reservation (LaPush)?
> http://www.quileutenation.org/business/resort  DH and I did a quick drive through one afternoon and it was a place I'd like to spend a few days.  Just wondering what the lodgings are like on the inside.



We hike in and stay in, so Im not sure whats happening in the lodge. We have stayed in the motel across the street from Big Salmon in Neah Bay as it was 1/3 the price. Shi Shi Beach is just such an incredible place. Its fairly private. La Push is a bit south of Shi Shi but there is a trail from La Push that you can take into Shi Shi thats about 17 miles with some hands and knee climbing in a few spots. Its about 1.5 miles from the north trail to Shi Shi. Near the gate are homes where you can pay to park so your stuff stays safe.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 13, 2010)

easyrider said:


> We hike in and stay in, so Im not sure whats happening in the lodge. We have stayed in the motel across the street from Big Salmon in Neah Bay as it was 1/3 the price. Shi Shi Beach is just such an incredible place. Its fairly private. La Push is a bit south of Shi Shi but there is a trail from La Push that you can take into Shi Shi thats about 17 miles with some hands and knee climbing in a few spots. Its about 1.5 miles from the north trail to Shi Shi. Near the gate are homes where you can pay to park so your stuff stays safe.


 
Thanks. 17 miles is too far for me so I'd need to start somewhere closer. Do I understand you correctly that no matter where you start, it is a hike to Shi Shi beach?

When DH and I were doing a quick drive up the Washington coast, we'd occasionally get a glimpse of the ocean through the trees and thought WOW! we've got to come back here when we have more time. I'd also like to spend a little time in the Olympic NP and the rain forest.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 13, 2010)

*Very nice new RCI resort on Oregon coast*

Lodges at Cannon Beach
Cannon Beach, Oregon

Small resort, only eight units, a block from the beach so no ocean view, but very very nice, RCI. 

I am also very fond of: 

Otter Rock Resort
Otter Rock Oregon.

Beautiful location, older resort.


----------



## tfezell (Sep 13, 2010)

I appreciate all of the replies!  I hope I can get a trade into this area next fall.  Keep sending any advice, I loved to be informed!!!!


----------



## easyrider (Sep 14, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Thanks. 17 miles is too far for me so I'd need to start somewhere closer. Do I understand you correctly that no matter where you start, it is a hike to Shi Shi beach?
> 
> When DH and I were doing a quick drive up the Washington coast, we'd occasionally get a glimpse of the ocean through the trees and thought WOW! we've got to come back here when we have more time. I'd also like to spend a little time in the Olympic NP and the rain forest.



Yes, but its an easier hike from the end of Shi Shi Road, only a bit over a mile. You would want to pay one of the property owners to park if your leaving your car for very long. Take a nap sack with lunch and a flash light if you plan to watch the sun set.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 16, 2010)

easyrider said:


> Yes, but its an easier hike from the end of Shi Shi Road, only a bit over a mile. You would want to pay one of the property owners to park if your leaving your car for very long. Take a nap sack with lunch and a flash light if you plan to watch the sun set.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## katsgarden (Sep 17, 2010)

*Lodges at Cannon Beach*



sun starved Gayle said:


> Lodges at Cannon Beach
> Cannon Beach, Oregon
> 
> Small resort, only eight units, a block from the beach so no ocean view, but very very nice, RCI.
> ...



I'm curious to know if you've stayed there?  We have the last week of October reserved.  I was under the impression that there were more than 8 units.  Is it still under construction?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 17, 2010)

katsgarden said:


> I'm curious to know if you've stayed there?  We have the last week of October reserved.  I was under the impression that there were more than 8 units.  Is it still under construction?



Yes, we have stayed at The Lodges at Cannon Beach and were very pleased with it.  There might be plans for future constuction, but I am not sure where they would build.  As far as I could tell there is only eight units.  Go to:

www.lodgesatcannonbeach.com

The picture at the top of the page is of all of the units.  The resort is affiliated with The INN at Cannon Beach, which is right across the street.  Upscale, cottagey inn, very nice. They share the same office for check in. They also have a continental breakfast every day, which they extend to guests of the resort too.  Very nice touch.

The only thig missing is a view of the ocean, which they do not have.  The ocean is only about a block away, there is a little store and bakery right across the street and a couple of places to eat within walking distance.

Enjoy your trip.  Wish it were me!

Gayle


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Gayle,

Did you exchange into the Lodges at Cannon Beach through RCI?  If so, may I ask how you found your exchange?  Online?  Through an on-going search?  I'd love to stay there, but I have never seen any available weeks on www.rci.com . 
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I found my May exchange for my three BR Lodges at Cannon Beach on line last February and posted a sighting for it.  There were numerous spring as well as fall weeks avaiable for exchange, as well as for extra vacations, both in RCI. I used a 1 BR summer Vail, CO Gold Crown to exchange with.

I think the resort had just opened and deposited many weeks in a space bulk  banking, so I think I lucked out. I would have to guess in a resort a small as this one, that exchanges will be pretty difficult in the future.

Good luck!
Gayle


----------

